# Moving to Valladolid!



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi all!
I received a job offer in Valladolid and I am doing some research now on the city. It is not my first time in Spain, but it will be my first time in Valladolid.

what is the cost of living in Valladolid compared to those of Barcelona and even France? I have lived in France before in the south and the cost of living was doable but definitely more expensive than Florida.

Is there enough nature in the city? beach or mountains nearby? what type of night life (nothing crazy but drinks and eating with friends)? Is it a 'young' city? 

Just looking for the feel of Valladolid and any recommendations/advice/

Thanks!!


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Google is your first friend.


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

yes, i have and still am googling, but i prefer personal experiences


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, we're moving to Valladolid soon following job offers there too. There is loads of stuff online, notably blogs from expats (mostly teachers, it seems), promotional videos on YouTube, and even a few topics on this forum. Without being rude, questions about there being a beach or mountains seem a bit lazy, even a cursory glance at Google Maps would answer those... Personal experiences are of course interesting though, so far what I've read tends to have been negative ie the people are rude, the winters are cold, there aren't a lot of foreigners. Personally I think that sounds great, the heat in the south has been killing me and you generally learn a language faster if you're arguing in it! ;-)


----------



## Isualt (Jan 22, 2010)

I know Valladolid well because we have friends who live there and we drive to see them twice a year. It is a family orientated city and as it has a large University has a big population of young people. To us, living in France, we find the cost of living far lower than here. From what we have seen, rental and property costs are low. When we visit we buy most of our high cost items and stock up on what we call food "treats" and wine. People appear to have a good standard of living. However, jobs are not readily available and salaries low

The area grows some of the most famous and expensive Spanish wines so there is a good food culture. Lots of shops including Cortes Ingles and all the usual multinationals as well as several large out of town malls. 

In the evenings and on Sunday mornings everyone appears to be out walking, having a drink or eating. Lots of cultural events there and in Burgos. The city is very far from any beach and is hot in the summer and freezing in winter. As with most of the Spanish they live in the city during the week and then clear out for weekends and holidays during the summer. The area around the city is rather uninteresting - not ugly-not pretty but I like it far better than Barcelona ( I am retired!) and if young would certainly live there for a few years. A lot of the young people we know live and rent in the suburb of Parquesol because parking in the city is a nightmare. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The only thing I know about Valladolid is that ex PP prime minister José María Aznar comes from there and therefore it is seen to be a conservative city, but that doesn't mean that you can't have a good time there.
I am interested in how you get on in the academy though as I've seen them advertising, so let us know, please when you get time. And good luck!!


----------



## Ohm13 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you so much for your detailed reply, Isualt! It matches a lot of what I've researched. The cold is what I am most worried about. I spent a year in Toulouse and the cold was unbearable for this Florida girl and that was the south of France! Will continue to research, thanks again!!


----------



## Isualt (Jan 22, 2010)

Ohm13 said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed reply, Isualt! It matches a lot of what I've researched. The cold is what I am most worried about. I spent a year in Toulouse and the cold was unbearable for this Florida girl and that was the south of France! Will continue to research, thanks again!!


Oh dear. We live near Toulouse and if you found it too cold there, Valladolid is far worse. However, there is a lot more to life than a mild winter... Winter in Europe is a very different experience, no Snowbirds! A whole new world opens, different foods, drinks and activities. People have more time to socialise. Time to visit art galleries, concerts etc. Good light layers of clothing and boots will help make it bearable. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## MrsMiralles1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ohm13 said:


> Hi all!
> I received a job offer in Valladolid and I am doing some research now on the city. It is not my first time in Spain, but it will be my first time in Valladolid.
> 
> what is the cost of living in Valladolid compared to those of Barcelona and even France? I have lived in France before in the south and the cost of living was doable but definitely more expensive than Florida.
> ...


Hi I live in Salamanca which is about a 45min drive away from Valladolid. I often visit to go shopping. It´s a very lively city and has lots to offer. The region has very hot summers and the winter can be cold. I´m English so this doesnt bother be as the cold isn´t damp. The region of castilla y leon has so much offer. We may not have beaches but we do have skiing in the winter. Hope you settle in. When do arrive?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Doesn't Valladolid have a reputation for being where the best Spanish is spoken?


----------



## MrsMiralles1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Chopera said:


> Doesn't Valladolid have a reputation for being where the best Spanish is spoken?


Hi So sorry for the late reply... Yes this region of Spain has the reputation for the best spanish spoken. Thats why so many students come to this region when learning spanish. However, I can´t tell the difference LOL!!! I do love it here :cheer2:


----------

